# Pinball back-glass



## pyshodoodle (Nov 22, 2009)

Not a bottle, but glass, anyway. Went to a pinball show today and got this for $5. Couldn't pass up the art! I'm still pondering touching it up.


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

that is very very cool, and for only 5?? How big is it??


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 22, 2009)

I just measured, but my daughter's talking a lot. I think about 28" wide & 25" high. Needs some work, but you couldn't even buy a piece of glass that size for $5. My daughter said to leave as is. I'm still thinking about it. The bottom is bad enough that I would want to see a picture of what it should look like before attempting. But then again, I can always set bottles in front of that part and you wouldn't even notice.[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool stuff PD, I was surprised it is from 1978 looks older, here is the glass without paintloss






[/IMG]


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2009)

MEMORY LANE![] OUTA BE MAMMARY LANE![8D] THAT IS COOL!! I KINDA LIKE IT AS IT IS.  LOVE THESE! $5 ! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 22, 2009)

1978. I looked it up. Most pinballs have boobies, I've noticed. Good one, Glassman!


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2009)

KATE YOU SHOWED ONE OF A HAUNTED LOOKING HOSE ONE TIME. THAT IS MY FAV. WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THAT ONE!  JAMIE


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

Is that what my mom used to look like?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  reallyrs
> Is that what my mom used to look like?


 []

 Glassman - here you go.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

And with the multi-level playfield


----------



## rando (Nov 23, 2009)

I get sick to my stomach when i see them, 4 years ago we did an auction for a gentleman who had a *stack* of them in his workshop, they went cheap. This was when i first got into the auction biz and had my blinders on - all i could see were bottles! Now its a different story. A guy i know bought an old pinball machine, the table and field were trashed, as were most of the electronics. He took the back off and hung it on his wall with lighting inside it, looks cool!! Pyshodoodle what do you collect??
 Randy


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

Pinballs aren't too hard to get cheap if you can work on them... people sell them cheap when they don't work.  You can usually find a decent number of them around $400-$600 at pinball shows, too, which really isn't that bad. Those are usually the middle of the road machines - not the really old ones or the new fancy ones. 

 What do I collect? An eclectic mix of this and that. Usually anything I like that I can get cheap or free. 

 Things I collect...collect being a relative term... may want to call it things that I am drawn to so will probably buy if the price is right.

 I love books and when I win the lottery, my new house will have a library.
 It will also have a museum[]
 Travel related stuff, since I'm in the travel business... Don't have as much as I would like
 Playing cards. 
 Boxes of all sorts (old/new/big/small/cardboard/wood/glass - doesn't matter as long as I like it.)
 Postcards
 Bottles - which I prefer digging myself.
 Broken glass 
 Little things I find digging or metal detecting
 Local odds & ends - for example, I got a Dorney Park bullet pencil and matchbook this year.

 I collect dragonfly odds & ends for my daughter and if I find a nice Portland Head/Cape Elizabeth lighthouse something or other, I buy that for her as well.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

I have quite a few things painted buy Janie Mattern from Leesport. She's had 2 kids now and seems to have cut back on her painting. I usually go to the Leesport craft shows just to see how she's doing.. she does nice dragonflies.. have a neat scarecrow she did also. I like art/craft stuff, too, but it can get pricey, so don't usually buy... just go to look. There's a good show on Main St in Bethlehem in May or June that I like to go to. Next time, I'm taking my camera.

 http://www.volunteersforwildlife.org/shop/handmade/


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2009)

Great find Kate[]---------I would leave as is-----just my 2cents[8D]-----Fred.


----------

